# Kindle 3 freeze-up



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Last night, my daughter had a weird issue with her Kindle 3. She had downloaded a sample of "Red Dragon", then didn't like the book so she deleted it.  Then she went on to try to read another book.  Any book she opened went to a blank screen that had "Red Dragon" written at the top.  She could navigate through her home screens just fine, and anything else, but couldn't read anything.

We did a hard reset and there were no additional issues but I wondered if anyone else has had this problem?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The Kindle is a little computer, and may freeze up periodically due to a variety of issues. Unless it happens frequently, it isn't anything to worry about.


----------

